# Do I need a permit to build on my land?



## a34 (Nov 17, 2013)

I have some acreage in the country zoned agricultural. I want to build a garage on it with a bathroom and small office. This is for personal use only. Do I need a permit from the county? What happens if I build without one, will they come after me after the fact? I live in Cherokee county. 

Thanks!


----------



## JustUs4All (Nov 17, 2013)

Most counties have a permitting requirement.  I would imagine that Cherokee does.  With Google Earth new structures in the county are pretty easy for them to find.


----------



## dwhee87 (Nov 17, 2013)

For something as big as a garage, go ahead and get the permit. Save you a lot of hassle down the road.


----------



## lagrangedave (Nov 17, 2013)

They won't hook up your power without a COO.


----------



## a34 (Nov 17, 2013)

I would run the power off the house. No new meter.


----------



## lagrangedave (Nov 17, 2013)

Septic tank and you should be good to go.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Nov 17, 2013)

I don't know Cherokee county specifically, but I imagine you will need a permit.  

Yes, they will come after you after the fact, and they will find it.  You will have to pay for the permit, a fine, and the inspector will pop you for every nit picky thing he can find when it finally is inspected.  Expect to have to remove sheet-rock in places to prove framing, plumbing, insulation, and wiring are up to code.

Building inspectors have been known to follow folks home from lumber yards and Home Depot type places to check for permits.

Ask my buddy Bill about building without a permit.  He (in Florida) added a roof to an existing concrete patio, not attaching it to his house.  He didn't get a permit, of course, because he's  just one of those guys who we all know who will go out of his way to do something the illegal way. (Not saying the OP is this type of person) He gets busted, since the roof he built is not up to code as well as being unpermitted, he has two choices: Tear it down or hire an engineering firm to evaluate his design and sign off on it's safety.

Well, after engineering firm fees and fines from the county, he could have built a palace of a patio room for what he ended up paying.

Just get the permit if it's required. (Besides, the NSA has already alerted them to your scheme, posting it on the internets and all, expect the black helicopters any second! Hide yo womens and pets!)


----------



## a34 (Nov 17, 2013)

Thanks for the info guys. Just trying to figure out what to do here. I was told I need a 1000 gallon septic tank, which sounds like overkill to me for a garage that will just be me on the weekends.


----------



## JKnieper (Nov 17, 2013)

My father (75 years old) built the same thing you are planning in Hall county recently.  He did all the work himself and did the permitting.  He had zero problem with the inspector or passing inspection.  It will certainly save you trouble down the road.


----------



## lagrangedave (Nov 17, 2013)

I'm building a 8400sf Family Dollar store and I put in a 1000 gal septic. Go figure.


----------



## redwards (Nov 17, 2013)

Appears to me that you are required to get a permit...
link to Cherokee County building permit requirements...
http://www.cherokeega.com/departments/project2_page.cfm?subpage=Residential Permits &projectid=76

My opinion, better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## Luke0927 (Nov 17, 2013)

Depends on what you wan to do you going to live there permanently, if so probably won't hurt anything.  I live on my land built and permitted my house few years ago and its zoned Ag..... if you didn't need septic you probably be alright, but on the other hand In future I'm going to build a shop and will need a septic so will have to permit that to avoid big hassles.

Your best bet is to probably built a "barn" plum in stubbing for 1 sink or toilet...one GFI outlet and get the county out of it then do all rest when you got your CO, that will probably get you down to a small septic...or build where you can tie into your existing you may have to just add on to your field lines or you may be good.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 17, 2013)

redwards said:


> Appears to me that you are required to get a permit...
> link to Cherokee County building permit requirements...
> http://www.cherokeega.com/departments/project2_page.cfm?subpage=Residential Permits &projectid=76
> 
> My opinion, better to be safe than sorry.


Plus if they catch you building without a permit they can put a stop work order on you, then it becomes a painfully expensive process.

Also, if you build a structure that should have been permitted, but you opted to skirt around the code/law, and something happens that requires an insurance claim on that structure or it's contents, it is my understanding that your insurance company has a right of denial for coverage.

Between the pros vs cons on getting a permit, there are just too many reasons against you to not justify getting one.


----------



## oldenred (Nov 17, 2013)

You could just build the building and leave it unfinished calling it just a garage so that some of those things that are required wouldn't have to be done and finish it off later after it is inspected. Still taking a chance but very unlikely to come back and haunt you later.


----------



## 280bst (Nov 17, 2013)

Think of a bldg. permit as another Tax imposed upon us by the Gov't. Don't matter what level of Gov't they All have our hands in our pockets. The inspector will spend less then 5 minutes and I'm pretty sure it will cost you a couple hundred for the different permits. Good Luck with your venture


----------



## a34 (Nov 17, 2013)

redwards said:


> Appears to me that you are required to get a permit...
> link to Cherokee County building permit requirements...
> http://www.cherokeega.com/departments/project2_page.cfm?subpage=Residential Permits &projectid=76
> 
> My opinion, better to be safe than sorry.



Thanks for the link. I saw this: 

"Building permit fees are based on the square footage of the home, addition or renovation.  All fees are due at the time of issuance of permit.  Impact fees are paid separately from permit fee at this time.  Write all checks payable to Cherokee County.  
•Building permit fee (check our new building permit fee calculator) 
•Certificate of occupancy $50.00 
•Impact fee $2012.32 

We accept cash, check or credit cards (a convinient fee of 3% will be assessed to each credit/debit transaction - a minimun of $2.00 for all transactions under $67.00)"

$2K for an impact fee!!! 

Legalized RAPE!!!


----------



## SGaither (Nov 17, 2013)

280bst said:


> Think of a bldg. permit as another Tax imposed upon us by the Gov't. Don't matter what level of Gov't they All have our hands in our pockets. The inspector will spend less then 5 minutes and I'm pretty sure it will cost you a couple hundred for the different permits. Good Luck with your venture



That's one way of looking at it but while we're at it look at it this way too. The permit is there as a way to build rapport with the inspector who is there to help you with your construction project to ensure it is constructed to meet the building, electrical, mechanical and plumbing codes and when completed you will get a certificate of occupancy. If you try to extend your insurance coverage to include your new garage, your policy holder can deny your request without the CO. 
The county's environmental health department will require a septic tank which requires permitting to ensure your the on site sewerage is treated and drained like it should be, in the healthy way. You may could get away with a small tank and field line(s) by routing your grey water (sink/bathtub) to bypass your septic tank, which is perfectly acceptable.
Not knowing who your electrical service provider is but you may want to consider a separate meter for your garage. They may even run the service line from the pole or transformer to your meter base for free, depending upon the distance. By doing this you ensure you'll have enough amps to run any piece of equipment without tripping breakers in the house. It will also allow you to isolate any electrical daemons you may run into. If your house is not on 220 volts (a lot of older homes are typically 120) then depending upon the distance from you house panel to your garage you my not have enough juice to safely run more than a couple lights.
Another thing to consider is the tax assessor. When they come out to assess your new building they may contact the permitting office as well in order to get a copy of your building permit and without the permit they can set the estimated value, which could be too high.

Whatever you decide, good luck and be safe.


----------



## Cabin creek man (Nov 17, 2013)

Yep you cant skirt a permit any more because the permit office and assessment office in most counties work hand in hand and the assesser will turn your building over to the permit department when they find it. When this happens you will be paying for the new office furniture and wallpaper in both the permit and assessers offices.


----------



## Rivershot (Nov 18, 2013)

Build it underground and don't tell ANYBODY!

Instead of a septic system, look into a composting toilet, about $1500- 2,500


----------



## madsam (Nov 18, 2013)

55 gal. drum for septic tank!!Goggle it....People in Southern Ga.
use this method.


----------



## swamp hunter (Nov 18, 2013)

Pull a Permit for the Garage and build it. Add the small Bath when eveybodys gone home and forgot about you


----------



## Wild Turkey (Nov 18, 2013)

yes you need a permit and also a permit for the septic tank thru environmental health. Typically min tank is 1000 gal.
And to get the septic permit you gotta hire a soil scientist to test your soil. A couple hundred for the soil report.


----------



## biggsteve (Nov 19, 2013)

well........i'm very cheap.  and honest.

you got to 'work' the system.

get an $700 metal carport installed.  buy a pre-fab bldg on skids.
they come 12x30+ now.  get a jiffy-john delivered. use solar power for hot water.

the key word here is--'temporary'..as in 'nothing permanent'.  all perfectly legal.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Nov 19, 2013)

Around here, a permit is more or less for the tax man !!! We ain't got any inspectors(building) except for septic tanks (Health Dept). Of course the county marshall has to do his enviromental stuff(silt) cause of the stream/lake run off, iffin you are gradeing. Another hint....If you have the know how and access to a backhoe, you can check and see if you are allowed to install your "own" septic system. That could save ya a few bucks not haveing to hire a Lic'd installer !!


----------



## jimbo4116 (Nov 19, 2013)

biggsteve said:


> well........i'm very cheap.  and honest.
> 
> you got to 'work' the system.
> 
> ...



Not necessarily so. Varies county by county.  The so called "portable buildings" must be permitted in some counties. Don't meet zoning in others.  If any plumbing or electrical service is added permits are required.

It is sort of like the personal property tax on those buildings, just because you get away with not reporting them and not paying your fair share of tax does not make it legal.


----------



## biggsteve (Nov 20, 2013)

jimbo4116 said:


> Not necessarily so. Varies county by county.  The so called "portable buildings" must be permitted in some counties. Don't meet zoning in others.  If any plumbing or electrical service is added permits are required.
> 
> It is sort of like the personal property tax on those buildings, just because you get away with not reporting them and not paying your fair share of tax does not make it legal.



not to argue, but alot of places rent those 'pods' containers to store stuff in, month by month, for years, with out a permit.  i've seen 'ship containers' used for years, with no paperwork, either.

i've seen jiffy johns used as bathrooms beside businesses for customers and the general public for a long time.

sure, elec & water need permits, but not solar or battery.

and, you do pay sales tax on those buildings when you buy them.  same with those metal carports.


----------



## a34 (Nov 23, 2013)

Thanks guys, lots of good info. Crazy that just building a simple garage is this complicated. I still don't get the $2k impact fee.


----------



## tr21 (Nov 27, 2013)

you can build a out house. what impact fee. just built my own house in fannin co. 2000 sq ft building permit and septic permit  cost 500. no impact fee and im on a trout stream! oh now I see Cherokee co. u got to pay to stay in them ritzy places. somebody has to pay for the malls and govt buidings .


----------



## a34 (Nov 28, 2013)

tr21 said:


> you can build a out house. what impact fee. just built my own house in fannin co. 2000 sq ft building permit and septic permit  cost 500. no impact fee and im on a trout stream! oh now I see Cherokee co. u got to pay to stay in them ritzy places. somebody has to pay for the malls and govt buidings .



...and I guess illegal immigrants and deadbeats. I thought I was moving to the country. Guess not.


----------

